# Berkley Gulp and Powerbait.. Difference?



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday all,

I was just looking at the range of berkley soft plastic and was wondering what is the difference between berkley gulp and berkley powerbait??? 

Thanks Dane


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Gulp: Biodegradable, will dry out if left in sun to long
Powerbait: Non Biodegradable will not dry out.
That is the main difference. Scents are different too


> What is Gulp!
> 
> While Gulp! and Gulp! Alive! have become overnight sensations, dominating fishing markets previously ruled by live bait, the development of the two products was anything but fast. For more than 20 years, Gulp! technology has existed in Berkley's Spirit Lake, Iowa, testing labs. Berkley fish biologist Dr. Keith Jones and chemist John Prochnow devoted two decades to perfecting the baits, waiting until the baits performed up to their rigorous standards before releasing them. Long known as a company that is steeped in technology and constant product innovation, Berkley previously revolutionized the soft bait market with the development of Power Bait. But now, as the inshore saltwater, cold water and bass markets are embracing Gulp!, many are asking what is Gulp!, what makes it so effective and what makes it different from Power Bait. While some of that information is highly guarded, Berkley is now making available answers to some of these questions to help anglers learn more about the most powerful baits on the market.
> 
> ...


http://www.berkley-fishing.com/gulp_description.html


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting read, do fish have tastebuds and how does something that is water saturated "absorb" anything?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

If you are just starting off with plastics, use the gulps. Fish will take them off the bottom without you even doing anything, whereas powerbaits are what's know as "stickbaits or crankbaits" and it's up to you to make them act in a natural looking manner, and that requires a little technique on your part.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks couldnt have been clearer 

Dane


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

a great read!

cheers!!

certainly answered a few questions of mine.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

kelly, fantastic read mate

cheers pete


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

great read
very interesting
Go the gulps


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

That was a very interesting read and i will remember it every bit of info makes us that much better.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ranger said:


> If you are just starting off with plastics, use the gulps. Fish will take them off the bottom without you even doing anything, whereas powerbaits are what's know as "stickbaits or crankbaits" and it's up to you to make them act in a natural looking manner, and that requires a little technique on your part.


actually stick baits and crankbaits properly refer to hard-bodied lures (jackals for instance are lipless crankbaits). no offence intended ranger but when you're new to luring there's a multitude of new and confusing terms out there as i'm sure dane will agree 

Sam


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

scater said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > If you are just starting off with plastics, use the gulps. Fish will take them off the bottom without you even doing anything, whereas powerbaits are what's know as "stickbaits or crankbaits" and it's up to you to make them act in a natural looking manner, and that requires a little technique on your part.
> ...


No offence taken fellah, coz in essence you are correct! I think for "want" of a better word, the terminology has just been broadened these days to also include plastics.

Maybe plastics should be called "flickbaits" instead, coz it's a flick of the rod tip which actually puts the action into them! ;-)


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha ok thanks guys

Dane


----------

